# ELIMIDATE



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I think going on the show Elimidate would be the most exhausting experience I can possibly think of. If I had to associate with people like that on a daily basis, I would be dead. lol


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Man I agree with you. I mostly think people go on Blind Date and Elimidate to just show off cause they think their so "Hot". I dont know if you notice or not but on Elimidate, there is usaully one really attractive girl, then one average girl, and one unatractive girl. This is done to start arguments and cat fights between the girls.

Same goes for the guys in the show. But most of all this show is just for entertainment.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

that show is part of the reason i killed my tv.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Killed your TV? Surely that must be a crime punishable by lethal injection.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheaters is the reason I killed my tv. That show is just wrong in so many ways.


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm so glad to see other people hate this crap as much as I do. (Elimnidate et al). Cheaters is foul and that Joey Greco is a sleaze ball phony of the universe, haa


----------

